# Bands



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Since duck season is nearly over why don't you tell us about the bands you were able or un able to harvest. Personally I am in my first year and went out a few times but was unable to get a band. It didn't matter though most birds I ever shot this year so it was good regardless.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Got two so far this year a goose during the early season banded in Bedford Mich. Harvested 5miles south Freeport Mich. And a banded drake mallard banded in Sask. Canada harvested in 5 miles south of Freeport Mich. Kinda cool both birds harvested on the same farm pond. Have a Safe Season, duckjunky


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

hunted ducks for 16 years, never shot a duck band. I've shot 3 canada bands and two snow goose bands in those 16 years. Best of luck to you, I always seem to hear about the guys who shoot a banded bird in their first season. Maybe it will be you


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

one band for me out of 11 geese. First band!


----------



## SDOutdoorsman (Mar 9, 2009)

32 geese and 224 ducks shot between me and a couple buddies this season so far. No bands. I'm still waiting on my first duck or goose band, but I did manage to shoot a dove with a band on it this year. Good Luck


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

did pretty good so far this year.. 60 ducks with 4 bands and 25 snows with 1 band. 50 honkers with no bands yet.... but my season dont end till jan 15 8)


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

and still trying for my first. Only been in the blind when one was brought in (eastern WA). It's not like I'm not trying either. :roll:


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

damn rednek, you have been mowing the bands, your percentage is good, this season almost 300 ducks within the groups i hunt and about 50 or so geese and not one band this year, probably cause last fall and spring was apart of 7 band drawings and drew 3 of them


----------



## Prairie Dweller (Jul 4, 2009)

None this year. Actually going to take them off my lanyard, I get tired of all the clankin' noise they make and how they always get caught on things in my blind bag.

PD


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

05-
403 geese. 7 Banded.
108 ducks. No bands.

06-
305 geese. 8 banded.
132 ducks. No bands.

07-
551 geese. 5 banded.
249 ducks. 1 banded.

08-
493 geese. 5 banded.
208 ducks. 1 banded.

So far this year 09-
389 geese. 18 banded.
211 ducks. No bands.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i have no idea how many birds i shot this year, i do not keep track of every single bird i shoot. i have killed 2 goose bands and one duck band. only the duck band made it to my lanyard, as i was hunting with kids during early goose, and everyone said they shot at it after they found out they were banded. of course everyone else in the party made me feel guilty saying " you have a whole lanyard full of bands give it to the kid he dont have any" whatever i guess. i was alone when i shot the banded mallard. SO NO ONE ELSE TO CLAIM IT!!!!!


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

wow man take it easy!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

No kidding :lol:


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

What is Bloody Blind Outdoors I tried to google it and came up with nothing?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

gooseslapper said:


> What is Bloody Blind Outdoors I tried to google it and came up with nothing?


Its actually blind doors that are bloody.


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

I get the bloody blind part but they way his name is it sounds like a company, that is where I was confused.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

bloody-blind-doors

outdoors???? what you been smokin


----------



## gooseslapper (Feb 4, 2009)

ahhh. Didn't catch that for some reason I saw bloodyblindoutdoors my bad. I thought it was a new company at first.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:lol: Thanks for the help guys I thought he was just being a dik. No harm done bro


----------



## BirdCrusher (Nov 16, 2004)

I've hunted Ducks and Geese for 28 years. Only even seen 3 bands shot.Â All Three were this year.Â 2 in Manitoba and one in my back acreage.Â I acutally was lucky enough to get 1 of them.Â Â IÂ was thinking that our group usually shoots a limit of Mallards and some geese mixed in.Â The odds had to be in my favor eventually.Â Earlier in my hunting years all we shot was Canada's. I turned my buddies band in expecting to see that it had been banded many years ago.Â It came back that it was just banded 3 months prior to him shooting it.Â Still very rewarding to get the information though.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Hunted Mallards yesterday in ND and shot 2 banded drakes in one group. I haven't shot a banded duck for several years and all off a sudden I get two in one day! Weird!

The numbers and condition of the bands suggest two different banding occasions, but I will know more after I get the certificate. Do you guys get one mailed or just get the emailed version? I chose one of each.


----------



## swerdy (Oct 6, 2009)

One banded drake mallard this year... Banded in Alberta, Canada in 2002 and hatch in 2001 or earlier according to certifcate...

Shot in Eastern North, Dakota... 1060 miles by road from where it was banded...

First ever band


----------



## Wacker 44 (Sep 28, 2009)

Got one this year on a redhead banded in Alberta Canada in 2007 hatched in 2006 or earlier In the middle of North Dakota! :lol:

Waker 44


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

I'v been lucky over the years to have collected several goose and duck bands. However this year I got a real surprise, a banded rooster off private property in south central ND.


----------

